# So excited



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We are going to visit our new little kitten tomorrow, really excited, I wont sleep tonight, she is 9 weeks old at the moment so not long before we can bring her home with us, just another 4 weeks to wait.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have a lovely visit and try and take some photos for us here too


----------



## AvaRags (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh how lovely, would love to see some pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww how exciting, pictures if you get any ._


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, it's so exciting isn't it?!!! Definite need for pics!!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

How exiting! 

Is this your new tabby Siamese? 
Can't wait to see photos, have a great visit!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Another shout here for piccys


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking forward to piccies!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Very exciting, also hope the remaining weeks fly by for you.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

looking forward to pics


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

It was lovely to see her, she is very playful and is gorgeous, her chocolate tabby point markings haven't come through yet but will gradually appear over the next few weeks, her sister is a solid chocolate point. We are going to call her Xenia,Xenia doesn't look like a bat eared as we had been previously told, her ears look the average size for a Siamese but she is beautiful and we can't wait to bring her home.

There were some beautiful tortie points which I would have liked too but will hope to breed one of those ourselves one day, as the next kitten we have to keep will be our own breeding.

It was difficult to get any pics as she was on the go constantly but here are a few...



















And a couple with her sister...



















I just want to bring her home now :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> It was lovely to see her, she is very playful and is gorgeous, her chocolate tabby point markings haven't come through yet but will gradually appear over the next few weeks, her sister is a solid chocolate point. We are going to call her Xenia,Xenia doesn't look like a bat eared as we had been previously told, her ears look the average size for a Siamese but she is beautiful and we can't wait to bring her home.
> 
> There were some beautiful tortie points which I would have liked too but will hope to breed one of those ourselves one day, as the next kitten we have to keep will be our own breeding.
> 
> ...


Can see the tabby on her tail she looks lovely your very lucky.When do collect her?


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I would love to collect her on the 1st as it is my 50th Birthday but that would be pushing it...I think it is more likely to be the week after, we will know more once she has her last vaccinations.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> I would love to collect her on the 1st as it is my 50th Birthday but that would be pushing it...I think it is more likely to be the week after, we will know more once she has her last vaccinations.


Awww bet you had a great time at the breeders house.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh so pretty :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thankyou both, glad you like her.

It was lovely to see her and also meet the breeder again as the first time we met her at a show and as she was judging we didn't get much chance to chat. It took longer than expected and it was a 5 hour round trip but well worth it just to see my beautiful baby. 

Can't wait for the next trip down, we will be bringing her home next time.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Thankyou both, glad you like her.
> 
> It was lovely to see her and also meet the breeder again as the first time we met her at a show and as she was judging we didn't get much chance to chat. It took longer than expected and it was a 5 hour round trip but well worth it just to see my beautiful baby.
> 
> Can't wait for the next trip down, we will be bringing her home next time.


Worth it as you have new blood down your way now and not something from so nrear by.Has she put any contract on the kitten?


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes it will be good to have new lines, she will be GCCF registered and on the active register, ...is that what you mean Sarah by putting a contract on the kitten?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow shes so pretty, so is her sister. do some breeders put restictions on breeding cats they sell,like all kittens can only go to pet homes, or no boys can be sold as studs ??????_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Yes it will be good to have new lines, she will be GCCF registered and on the active register, ...is that what you mean Sarah by putting a contract on the kitten?


Or no i mean has the breeder put any restrictions her ie like you cant put no boys on active when you breed etc.Do you get me?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _wow shes so pretty, so is her sister. do some breeders put restictions on breeding cats they sell,like all kittens can only go to pet homes, or no boys can be sold as studs ??????_


They do cm one example of a strict restriction is no boy kittens to go as active and limited girls to go on active someone i know has got a cat from a breeder with the restriction that she only uses her stud on her own cats ie the stud must be at closed stud forever this is cause the breeder livwes close to breeder who bought the stud.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

She is beautiful :001_wub:

I can see her cute little chocolate nose


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I can't sell any boys on the active register - the restriction comes from the stud owner


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im very lucky not to have restrictions especially as one of my boys is fantastic lines.

I dont want to sells boys on active though and i only use my boys with my own girls.Too much hassle taking girls in.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Or no i mean has the breeder put any restrictions her ie like you cant put no boys on active when you breed etc.Do you get me?


_see im learning lol,thats kinda what i was trying to say._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _see im learning lol,thats kinda what i was trying to say._


You are learning cm


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

No there are no restrictions, we never sell any boys on the active though and only sell girls on the active to very few who we know as good responsible breeders or if we felt they would be well cared for and the breeder seemed very knowledgeable. On the whole we prefer to sell all of them on the non active though.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is gorgeous and we demand more piccies as and when!!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Do tabby points colour up slower? She actually looks lilac on my screen, though we know that tones can vary greatly from real life to photos to different monitors.

Very sweet girl, as it her sister.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Choc-points and presumably choc-tabby points colour more slowly than seals.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Choc-points and presumably choc-tabby points colour more slowly than seals.


Have seen the choc points slow in other breeds, looking at the sister here who's a choc point compared to the tabby point it's much lighter.

Very interesting, and I could never breed cats that colour up, waiting would drive me mad lol


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

When my friend bred BSH including some pointed ones, it was sometimes possible to tell what they were before the points started colouring as the white coat was slightly different shades of white. They had to be in a good natural light to see the differences and of course if they are all the same colour that doesn't work...

Not 50 shades though...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

SHe is stunning - but does look lilac to me too - but i know the tabby makes it seem lighter to begin with. Mind you lilac is dilute choc so you would still have a sort of choc anyway. But my computer screen might not be showing it well.

My most restrictive contract I was under was no boys sold on the active, only keep one girl on active for self and that cat's progeny on the same contract and her girl on the same contract etc. It was impossible really.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

See what you mean about lilac - the sister does look like a choc-point.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> When my friend bred BSH including some pointed ones, it was sometimes possible to tell what they were before the points started colouring as the white coat was slightly different shades of white. They had to be in a good natural light to see the differences and of course if they are all the same colour that doesn't work...
> 
> Not 50 shades though...


Thats true OS i can clearly see a blue point from a lilac point at a day old.The whites are different for sure.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

t o compare that kitten with here is a lilac tabby


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Funny how some of you should mention lilac, I actually thought she looked like she was going to be either lilac tabby or caramel tabby, I'm sure her breeder will be correct in saying she a chocolate tabby point though and her points will gradually appear darker over the next few months, our first litter we bred was the exact same colouring and I wasn't sure if they were lilac or caramel tabby rather than choc tabby points but as they have grown up they are definitely choc tabbies. 

Her sisters points were quite dark chocolate...our Mia is very dark looking more like seal on photos but she is a chocolate when you see her in real life. 

I do prefer the more milk chocolate shade.

Spid that was a very restrictive contract you had on your kitten wasn't it? Pleased there are no restrictions on our little girl.

Thanks all for your comments, just can't wait to collect her now and then we will be taking lots of pics.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not a breeder, just butting in here with my lilac tabby aged 9 weeks!
You can see your little girl has darker tipped ears.


He has grown into his ears a little bit since then!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi MollyMilo

Your kitten is beautiful isn't he? Yes our little girl has darker ears, she will be a chocolate tabby point but maybe not as dark as her sisters points....I think her markings will be more milk chocolate rather than dark chocolate.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Hi MollyMilo
> 
> Your kitten is beautiful isn't he? Yes our little girl has darker ears, she will be a chocolate tabby point but maybe not as dark as her sisters points....I think her markings will be more milk chocolate rather than dark chocolate.


I have found that there is alot of difference between pointed cats when they are with tabby and without.

For example i had a lilac cp and a lilac tabby cp and the lilac seemed to be lighter in the one with tabby.

Another thing i found,i had a lilac tortie tabby sat next to a lilac tabby and the lilac tortie tabby was even lighter still.Interestng.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

If there's any doubt you can always colour test test her.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I have found that there is alot of difference between pointed cats when they are with tabby and without.
> 
> For example i had a lilac cp and a lilac tabby cp and the lilac seemed to be lighter in the one with tabby.
> 
> Another thing i found,i had a lilac tortie tabby sat next to a lilac tabby and the lilac tortie tabby was even lighter still.Interestng.


That is interesting Sarah, our first litter of chocolate tabbies were much lighter than our following litters of solid chocolate points too. Very much like our new girls colouring,

this is our first litter at 12 weeks old...they looked very much like our new little girl although a little darker as they were 3 weeks older










This was a photo we were sent when they were a little older and their points developing more...










And this is a more recent pic of one of them, her colouring is much darker now...










I think our little girl will be more like these two that we bred...not too dark but still a lovely chocolate colour...unless of course I was wrong with their colouring and they are in fact lilac tabby lol.

The tabbies do seem lighter than the solid points don't they?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The agouti bits of course are lighter, but the depth of colour round the edge of their nose leather and in the tabby markings looks pretty much the same. I suspect their pads are about the same colour as well.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> That is interesting Sarah, our first litter of chocolate tabbies were much lighter than our following litters of solid chocolate points too. Very much like our new girls colouring,
> 
> this is our first litter at 12 weeks old...they looked very much like our new little girl although a little darker as they were 3 weeks older
> 
> ...


I think they are choc tabbies that you breed there lovely..not a very good photo but heres my choc tabby girl.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Your chocolate tabby is lovely, We put our kittens down as chocolate tabby point, not that it mattered as the new owner wasn't bothered what colour they were as he wasn't going to show or breed from them, he just wanted them as a pet, they were our very first litter, their mum is a chocolate point and the sire was a chocolate tabby point. I have seen so many chocolate points at shows and so many are different shades of chocolate.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Your chocolate tabby is lovely, We put our kittens down as chocolate tabby point, not that it mattered as the new owner wasn't bothered what colour they were as he wasn't going to show or breed from them, he just wanted them as a pet, they were our very first litter, their mum is a chocolate point and the sire was a chocolate tabby point. I have seen so many chocolate points at shows and so many are different shades of chocolate.


Whoops sorry sharon just read my post i didnt mean to say i dont think they are i meant to say i do  sorry


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol, that's ok, I was beginning to think I had got their colouring wrong after all!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Lol, that's ok, I was beginning to think I had got their colouring wrong after all!!!


He he sorry.


----------

